# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Le Koh-Lanta du Jeu Vidéo.

## Diwydiant

Traîtrise... Tension... Médisance... Fourberie... Alliance... Douleur... Pleurs...


 Voici en quelques mots le programme qui attend les 20 participants au premier *Koh-Lanta Du Jeu Vidéo*, organisé de main de maître par *SiGarrett*, notre Denis Brogniard à nous.


 Le concept est simple. Deux équipes de 10 joueurs vont devoir  s'affronter et se mesurer. Une ou deux fois par semaine, des épreuves de  confort, d'immunité ou d'élimination seront organisées, sur le modèle  de l'émission de TF1.

L'immunité : l'équipe qui gagne reste intacte, et l'autre équipe vote lors d'un conseil pour éliminer un ou deux de ses membres.

Le confort : épreuve individuelle ou en binôme. Le gagnant reçoit  un bonus : clé TF2, information précieuse pour la suite du jeu, bonus  mystère...

L'élimination : une épreuve qui aura un perdant, lequel sera éliminé. Et la sentence sera irrévocable.


 Et la nature humaine étant ce qu'elle est, on est en droit de  s'attendre à des retournement de vestes aussi imprévus que jouissifs et  autres croche-pieds numériques.

Stratégie, planification et endurance seront donc les maîtres mots de ce concours.

Les inscriptions avaient lieux il y a un peu plus d'un mois sur le  topic des Canards Généreux, et ont permis de former les équipes  suivantes :  
 Les *Pudduks*, regroupant Nirm, Graouu, acdctabs, Archer Hawke, Willy la lope, Baalim, nova, Harvester, Rom1 et Malakit.
 Les *Achtagglours*, quant à eux, comptent en leurs rangs Vanloque, Ruvon, Woshee, Gordor, bbd, Rayul, Yshuya, Naity, KomaWhite et Dox13.


 Mais d'où est venu cette idée de mettre en place un tel concours ? SiGarrett nous éclaire sur ce point :
"Les canards généreux, c'est un groupe vraiment sympa, qui s'offre des  jeux en se remettant au hasard. Et cette communauté virtuelle mais  chaleureuse m'a permis de gagner des jeux de grande qualité. J'aimais  l'idée de faire un événement qui sortirait de l'ordinaire. Il y a un an,  j'ai fait un tsunami du gift en offrant environ 125 jeux sur 6  semaines. Je voulais faire autre chose. On aime tous Koh Lanta pour le  second degré, les mecs qui se trahissent en bermuda, les nanas qui n'ont  ni moustache ni poils aux aisselles au bout de 35 jours. Ca nous réunit  de commenter les émissions, au boulot, en famille. Voilà, une aventure  où les épreuves sont sur des jeux, des votes d'élimination, Le prochain  truc, ce serait une IRL."Et gérer une telle équipe de bras cassé ne doit pas être facile. En effet, toujours d'après le Gentil Organisateur :
"Je me lance sans filet, avec un groupe Steam et un forum. Mais  clairement, on est amateurs, le but est de vivre une aventure rigolote.  J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de lassitude. Mon challenge sera d'animer,  je me base sur 5 ou 6 semaines, en créant des épreuves qui ne doivent  pas être trop lourdes, sauf à la fin peut-être. Il faudra que les mecs  jouent le jeu, et j'ai des épreuves de rechange, qui peuvent se faire  sans ordi. La difficulté est de poser des règles ... qui permettront de  la décontraction mais pas que. Ce n'est pas raisonnable. Mais on est  dans le loisir, et j'ai envie. On n'a pas une assistance de milliers  d'internautes... Euh, la news, en petit hein ?" A gagner, il y a des jeux ... pour les 3 derniers survivants. Vu comme une expérience communautaire, une participation de 5 euros (ou 3 clés TF2) avait été demandée, afin de permettre à SiGarrett de fournir les lots. Un plus gros prix pour le winner  final est prévu, en plus de la gloire, des femmes et du champagne.  

 Et pour encourager les trahisons et autres plans machiavéliques  d'élimination des plus faibles, les *Géants Verts* ont décidé de  sponsoriser cet événement.
Le grand vainqueur recevra, en plus des lots prévus par l'organisateur, *6  mois d'abonnement à Canard PC* ainsi qu'un exemplaire de *Wastelands 2*.
Le second et le troisième finaliste recevront *3 mois d'abonnement*, ainsi que respectivement *DayZ* etThe *Forest*, pour se rappeler des bons moments passés dans la jungle à coopérer avec les autres candidats.
N'hésitez pas à encourager votre équipe favorite et à goûter les larmes des perdants sur le forum dédié.

 C'est tout... pour le moment...

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Nirm

Merci Diwy pour ce coup de projecteur ainsi qu'à la rédac pour les prix supplémentaires.
Et bien sûr, merci à SiG' pour cette idée de dingue.

Et vive les Jaunes!

----------


## Vanloque

Bogosss !

----------


## rayul

merci pour cette vitrine d'honneur et ces présents de valeur

supportez les rouges sur twitter : @achtagglours :D

----------


## Ruvon

Tu seras toujours un rouge dans notre cœur  :Emo: 

Merci les gros verdâtres pour les cadeaux  ::lol:: 

On va passer à la télé ?? Le conseil en prime time avec du sang !

Et venez découvrir l'attraction qui fait peur : l'enfant chauve-souris !

EDIT : EEEEETTTT.... LE VOILA JUSTE EN DESSOUS !!  ::lol::

----------


## Gordor

J'y étais !

----------


## Rom1

Ça à l'air nul dis comme ça, si un jaune avait fait la news on serait déjà au 20h à être interviewé par Pujadas (et sponso par un vrai magazine, genre JVmag).

----------


## Dox

La grande classe ! Bravo ! Vive les Achtagglourds !

----------


## Graouu

Ah ah ah !! On va tous vous exploser !!

----------


## SiGarret

Bon sang, je ne les tiens plus ! 

Merci Diwy et merci la rédac pour ces cadeaux somptueux. Du coup, je vais créer une troisème équipe avec que moi pour gagner un truc !

----------


## Zebb

Super idée!

Comment on suit l aventure au jour le jour ? Sur le forum ou sur Steam? A quand la 1ère épreuve ?

----------


## Naity

Merci SiG  ::): 

Et merci Diwi pour l'article. Meme mort tu restera a jamais notre Totem!

#lours

---------- Post added at 11h36 ---------- Previous post was at 11h36 ----------




> A quand la 1ère épreuve ?


Ce soir  ::trollface::

----------


## Koma

Et c'est parti  :B):

----------


## rayul

1ère épreuve : la démo de Kill the bad guy du studio français Exkee

on voit tout de suite les scoreurs :D

----------


## Rom1

Et les rage quitteurs  ::ninja::

----------


## aggelon

DayZ c'est pas vraiment de la survie, ni un cadeau d'ailleurs... 7 Days to Die, ça c'est survival, et opérationnel en plus  :;):

----------

